
Apple's Pro Display XDR Can Only Be Cleaned with Special Apple-Provided Cloth - lewisflude
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/12/10/apple-pro-display-xdr-cleaning-cloth/
======
derision
I don't understand why people are so upset about this... it sounds like a
special kind of glass that obviously doesn't play well with coarser materials.
It's the same reason you get a microfiber cloth with your glasses

~~~
whywhywhywhy
> I don't understand why people are so upset about this

Because in an office all it takes is one cleaner or coworker to not know to
leave that display alone and they could damage your expensive display.

~~~
api
Tape a note to it: do not touch, do not clean!

This isn't a regular display. It's a super-expensive professional instrument.
The only people buying this are going to be photo editors, Hollywood people,
graphic artists, etc.

~~~
slantyyz
All that effort by Apple to design a such beautiful monitor only to have a
crudely taped message on it seems... wrong.

To me, it makes more sense to include or offer a dust cover (presumably lined
with the same material as the special cloth) to put on it when it's not in
use.

------
gamesbrainiac
I honestly don’t find what is so controversial. On a specific surface that you
need to custom order, you need to use a special cloth.

~~~
slantyyz
Probably not an issue in most situations, but if you're unlucky to have these
monitors in a space where custodial staff who didn't get the memo might take
it upon themselves to wipe some dust off a screen, or several screens...
yikes.

~~~
balls187
Related to my other comment--I have a nano ceramic coating on my car, and when
I take it for service, I have a little sign I hang from the mirror that
basically says "Don't wash vehicle without permission."

Just set a screen saver that says "Don't touch me"

~~~
jackhack
what's the purpose of a fancy coating if it makes the surface less durable
such that it now requires special techniques just to clean it? Serious
question.

~~~
BurningFrog
The surface is no less durable, but the _coating_ wears out if handled.

------
lewisflude
For the record, I actually don't think this is crazy and I think it's
good/sensible that they're trying to give people guidance on how to clean
their expensive screens.

Off-topic: am I alright using a screen cleaner like Woosh! on the MacBook Pro
or should I go totally dry?

~~~
pwinnski
Apple uses alcohol to clean the screens in their stores.

~~~
lewisflude
Like, isopropyl alcohol?

~~~
jackhack
Yes, it's a safe bet we're talking about rubbing (wood) alcohol here, not
grain (e.g. booze) to clean fingerprints and miscellaneous cooties off the
screens. A single-malt is only effective for scrubbing off residue from social
interactions.

------
Shivetya
my only concern, I am not in the target market for such a display nor am I
interested in one even if I could justify the expense, is that if this display
is so sensitive to the cleaning method then how is it not sensitive to the
environment it is in. surely any cleaning cloth will cause abrasion just from
what freely floated and adhered the screen. the cleaning instructions for the
cloth pretty much put me in the camp of this isn't all that special of a cloth
if I can use dish soap on it; those are certainly all not created equal let
alone with the same additives.

~~~
BurningFrog
I think one reason a lot of people are rolling their eyes is that we don't
believe this claim.

It's (probably) just Apple trying to sell fantastically overpriced cleaning
cloths.

------
acomjean
I think the more relevant question is how delicate is this screen? Liquids
can't touch it?

Does it scratch when touched?

Is it a little bit durable?

"Pro" classed gear usually is more durable than consumer grade products.

~~~
martin_a
Probably looses wireless coverage if you don't hold it in a special way.
Another example of "overdesigned and underengineered" when professional
equipment can't be cleaned without some super duper fancy cloth.

------
balls187
I have a nano ceramic coating on my Golf R.

Totally understand the need to take special precautions.

------
1-6
As long as they dry polishing cloth from Apple support doesn't cost $10. Don't
get near my screen or sneeze on it! Screen protectors, anyone?

~~~
slantyyz
I don't think $10 is egregious for a replacement cloth, given the price of the
monitor.

------
j45
It would be great to have a special cloth for MacBooks too. Still get outlines
of keys on my screen that won’t go away.

------
padseeker
It does appear that one of Apple's strategies to maintain a high margins is to
soak those who are willing and able to pay a premium. I just read an article
in gizmodo where the author was complaining that Apple was charging $100 per
wheel on a mobile stand instead of static feet. I'm guessing Apple will
continue to charge ridiculous margins until it isn't profitable.

------
KoftaBob
Every time a new Mac Pro or related product is released, we see the same "a
fully loaded Mac Pro costs $____!!!" and similar headlines.

I know there's no easy alternative to ad-based revenue models for news, but
it's led to such lazy and low quality "reporting" that is so obviously focused
on getting clicks above anything else.

~~~
selectodude
"Computer with 1.5 terabytes of RAM is expensive!!!" Truly fascinating stuff.

~~~
willis936
"Computer with 8 gigabytes of RAM is expensive!!!" is the actual story with
the current mac pro.

~~~
joshstrange
Unless you are talking about the previous Mac Pro (which I don't know about)
the base model for the new Mac Pro starts at 32GB of ram, you can't even spec
it to 8.

~~~
willis936
You’re right, my bad. It’s 8-core, not 8 GB. Not as egregious, but still not
apples-to-PCs comparison equivalent.

~~~
kilo_bravo_3
You can't compare apples-to-PCs.

You have to compare apples-to-workstations.

The Dell Precision 7920 I am wasting my company time on right now was more
than $10k. Most PcMaStErRaCeRs would comment that they could throw together
some aliexpress parts and "beat" it but my workflow won't... flow with less
than 768GB of RAM and I can't guarantee (within comfortable margins) that my
output is correct unless it is run on a Quadro RTX-- with 32GB of memory.

But yeah, a pee-cee can get more eff-pee-esses in Doom.

A firm that is processing several million dollars worth of data on a
workstation doesn't really care, within reason, about the price of the
workstation.

The cost of catering for some of the projects that these workstations will be
working on will vastly exceed the price of the workstations, and you poop out
the catering at the end of the day while the workstations keep on
workstationing.

And if my Dell breaks? A guy will drive for over an hour to where I'm sitting
and put a brand new one on my desk before the end of the business day, and
he'll swap out the drives. Try that with stuff from pcpartpicker.

I don't know what applecare does for the Mac Pro, but if they start carrying
them in stores I'm willing to bet you'll be able to walk in with a broken one
and walk out with a fixed one.

------
mmoez
Apple iCloth...

